# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  κατασκευη τζακιου με κυκλοφορια νερου!!!

## mihalas2

χεραιτω την κοινοτητα!!

πριν τρια χρονια μου περασε απο το μυαλο να φτιαξω ενα τζακι .
σκευτομενος την ενεργεια που χανεται απο την εστια της φωτιας προς την καμιναδα 
 ειπα να μπω στα βαθια ,και να το κανω με νερο και κυκλοφορητη,σωματα κλπ.
επ ισης σκευτικα οτι η θερμοκρασια εφ οσον παιρναει υποχρεωτικα απ την καμιναδα
μπωρω να επωφεληθω και απο εκει .

και τελικα το καταφερα (νομιζω).

αφου λοιπον ολλα βαινουν καλως "μπηκα στην μπριζα" να ζεστανω τα νερα και με ηλεκτρικο τροπο.

υπαρχουν τρεις λυσεις στο μυαλο μου

1)   με κοινες αντιστασεις  3χ3kw.....

2)   με κατασκευη induction heater

3)   με κατασκευη ion heater

θα ηθελα τις γνωμες ,και την βοηθεια σας σχετικα 
με τον βαθμο αποδοσης της καθε λυσης 
και τον συντελεστη δυσκολιας 

δεν θελω κατι ετοιμο
 μιας και μου αρεσει το αισθημα της δημιουργιας!


ευχαριστω 

μιχαλης

Image(665).jpgImage(671).jpgImage(672).jpgImage(674).jpgΦωτογραφία1747.jpgΦωτογραφία1749.jpg

μερικες φωτο απο την κατασκευη της εστιας  inox 316 x3mm

θα ανεβασω και αλλες φωτο!!

----------

Spark (24-12-16)

----------


## mihalas2

και οι υπολοιπες .

δεν ξερω αν το θεμα το εχω τοποθετηση στην σωστη κατηγορια 
παρακαλω οπως αποφασισουν οι διαχειρηστες


Φωτογραφία1752.jpgΦωτογραφία1758.jpgΦωτογραφία1765.jpgΦωτογραφία1775.jpgΦωτογραφία1789.jpgΦωτογραφία1804.jpg

----------

jami (15-03-12), 

JOHNY+ (19-12-11), 

lepouras (17-12-11), 

Lord Vek (24-12-16), 

Master Sat (17-12-11), 

Τρελος Επιστημονας... (18-12-12), 

spyropap (16-12-11)

----------


## mihalas2

ευχαριστω  πολυ για την μεταφορα του θεματος!

----------


## sakic

Μπραβο ρε συ
εχεις κανει πολυ ωραια δουλεια ελπιζω να ειναι και αποδοτικη
επισης υπαρχει και αυτο enalaktis_tzaki_2.jpg ετοιμο στην αγορα για κλασικες εστιες.

Πόσα σωματα σου ζεσταίνει?

----------


## mihalas2

εχω βαλει 5 των 3000 θερμιδων

και παει συμπαθητικα.

το καλο ειναι οτι τραβαω και απο την καμιναδα τον καφτο αερα!

----------


## manolena

Καλημέρα, μια ερώτηση να κάνω... Πόσο ανθεκτική είναι η λαμαρίνα απο ανοξείδωτο στη φλόγα, 
διαμορφωμένη έτσι σαν εστία; Έχω δεί κάτι παρόμοιο, κατασκευασμένο απο πυράντοχη λαμαρίνα
4 χιλιοστών, που υποτίθεται οτι προσδίδει μεγαλύτερη ζωή στην κατασκευή...

Πάντως, πολύ καλή δουλειά και μερακλίδικη...

----------


## panayiotis1

Απο αισθητική πάντως έχεις καταφερει πολλα! Πολυ ομορφο αποτελεσμα. 
Για να μην ανοιξω νεο θέμα , θα παραθεσω και εγω εδω, στο ίδιο, μια δικη μου ιδεα. Δεν ειναι ακομα τελειωμενη αλλα σε λιγες μερες θα μπει σε λειτουργια. Προσπαθησα να κανω εναν απλο εναλλακτη για να μαζευω τη χαμενη θερμοτητα του τζακιου σε νερο, και αυτο το νερο θα το ρίξω στο υπαρχον δικτυο θερμανσης με σωματα. Υπολογιζω να γλυτωσω απο 40-60% πετρέλαιο αναλογα με τη χρήση και την ποιοτητα των ξύλων που θα καίω. Βαζω μερικες φωτο απο την μεχρι τωρα κατασκευη.

----------

thanassis80 (15-01-12)

----------


## mihalas2

> Καλημέρα, μια ερώτηση να κάνω... Πόσο ανθεκτική είναι η λαμαρίνα απο ανοξείδωτο στη φλόγα, 
> διαμορφωμένη έτσι σαν εστία; Έχω δεί κάτι παρόμοιο, κατασκευασμένο απο πυράντοχη λαμαρίνα
> 4 χιλιοστών, που υποτίθεται οτι προσδίδει μεγαλύτερη ζωή στην κατασκευή...
> 
> Πάντως, πολύ καλή δουλειά και μερακλίδικη...




γεια σου μανο

το εκανα απο inox γιατι το ηθελα γυαλιστερο μιας και ολα τα χρωματα στο σπιτι παιζουν σε κοκκινο μαυρο και inox .

και νομιζω ειναι μια καλη λυση το inox για μακροζωια της εστιας εφ οσον εχω βαλει και ανοδιο για τυχων ηλεκτροληση

----------


## mihalas2

> Απο αισθητική πάντως έχεις καταφερει πολλα! Πολυ ομορφο αποτελεσμα. 
> Για να μην ανοιξω νεο θέμα , θα παραθεσω και εγω εδω, στο ίδιο, μια δικη μου ιδεα. Δεν ειναι ακομα τελειωμενη αλλα σε λιγες μερες θα μπει σε λειτουργια. Προσπαθησα να κανω εναν απλο εναλλακτη για να μαζευω τη χαμενη θερμοτητα του τζακιου σε νερο, και αυτο το νερο θα το ρίξω στο υπαρχον δικτυο θερμανσης με σωματα. Υπολογιζω να γλυτωσω απο 40-60% πετρέλαιο αναλογα με τη χρήση και την ποιοτητα των ξύλων που θα καίω. Βαζω μερικες φωτο απο την μεχρι τωρα κατασκευη.



γεια σου παναγιωτη 

μια καλη μεθοδος ειναι η διπλοχιτωνη καμιναδα με ενα μπλοουερ
για να παρεις καποιο ποσοστο απο την  χαμενη θερμοτητα της εστιας,κατι σαν αεροθερμο.

δεν εχω καταλαβει το δικο σου σκεπτικο στην κατασκευη σου αν θες εξηγησε το.

φιλικα μιχαλης

----------


## nikolaras

Εχω ξεκινήσει ένα project με εναλλάκτη νερού στο ήδη υπάρχων υδραυλικό μου τζάκι για να αυξήσω την απόδοση.

----------

JOHNY+ (19-12-11), 

Lord Vek (24-12-16), 

spyropap (18-12-11), 

Stergios_[.gr] (06-01-12)

----------


## nikolaras

> ενα προχειρο σχεδιακι 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30712
> 
> οπως τα dry cell μηπως?
> 
> ποτε μην λες ποτε.
> 
> στην συγκεκριμενη κατασκευη 
> η σωληνα της 1" ειναι υπεραρκετη.
> ...



Δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω Μιχάλη, αλλά είναι εντελώς λάθος η συνδεσμολογία σου.
Πρόσεξε γιατί αν γίνει ατμοποίηση ο ατμός θα φύγει στην πιο εύκολη έξοδο που είναι το καζανάκι, θα βράσει το νερό από το καζανάκι (το οποίο παρεπιπτόντως δεν γίνεται σε καμία περίπτωση να περάσει πίσω στο τζάκι) και θα έχεις μια ατμομηχανή στο σπίτι σου και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να υπολογίσεις τις συνέπειες από μια τέτοια κατάσταση.
Για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις το μέγεθος της δύναμης του ατμού, φαντάσου ότι έχεις μια χύτρα και βράζει και η βαλβίδα πηγαίνει στο καζανάκι σου. Εχεις την εντύπωση ότι θα γίνει πλήρωση;
Εγώ σε προειδοποίησα, καλύτερα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι να ακούμε κάποιους γνώστες, γιατί όπως σου είπα οι συνέπειες είναι απρόβλεπτες.
Εννοείται ότι όλη η συζήτηση γίνεται σε πολύ φιλικά πλαίσια.
Αν θέλεις να μάθεις περισσότερα για την ασφάλιση με ανοιχτό δοχείο διάβασε εδώ:

http://www.thegreekz.com/forum/showt...DD%EC%E1%F4%E1

----------


## -nikos-

> ενα προχειρο σχεδιακι 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30712
> 
> οπως τα dry cell μηπως?
> 
> ποτε μην λες ποτε.
> 
> στην συγκεκριμενη κατασκευη 
> η σωληνα της 1" ειναι υπεραρκετη.
> ...




με αυτο το σχεδιο καταλαβα τι εχεις κανει,,,και 
κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι ΟΚ.
ειναι η ιδια συνδεσμολογια οπως το δοχειο διαστολης του αυτοκινητου.
-
απο εκει που πληρωνεται διαστελεται κιωλας :Wink: .

μια ενσταση ομως = υπαρχει περιπτοση να εξατμιστει το νερο σιγασιγα ?? και 
να μην το καταλαβεις η πληρωνεται αυτοματα με φλοτερ ??
κατα τα αλλα ειναι και αυτο 
μια μορφη ανοιχτου κυκλοματος.

----------


## mihalas2

> Δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω Μιχάλη, αλλά είναι εντελώς λάθος η συνδεσμολογία σου.
> Πρόσεξε γιατί αν γίνει ατμοποίηση ο ατμός θα φύγει στην πιο εύκολη έξοδο που είναι το καζανάκι, θα βράσει το νερό από το καζανάκι (το οποίο παρεπιπτόντως δεν γίνεται σε καμία περίπτωση να περάσει πίσω στο τζάκι) και θα έχεις μια ατμομηχανή στο σπίτι σου και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να υπολογίσεις τις συνέπειες από μια τέτοια κατάσταση.
> Για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις το μέγεθος της δύναμης του ατμού, φαντάσου ότι έχεις μια χύτρα και βράζει και η βαλβίδα πηγαίνει στο καζανάκι σου. Εχεις την εντύπωση ότι θα γίνει πλήρωση;
> Εγώ σε προειδοποίησα, καλύτερα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι να ακούμε κάποιους γνώστες, γιατί όπως σου είπα οι συνέπειες είναι απρόβλεπτες.
> Εννοείται ότι όλη η συζήτηση γίνεται σε πολύ φιλικά πλαίσια.
> Αν θέλεις να μάθεις περισσότερα για την ασφάλιση με ανοιχτό δοχείο διάβασε εδώ:
> 
> http://www.thegreekz.com/forum/showt...DD%EC%E1%F4%E1





τι ειπες τωρα!!!!!!!


κριμα και σε ειχα παρει για σοβαρο


αντε γεια!

----------


## mihalas2

> με αυτο το σχεδιο καταλαβα τι εχεις κανει,,,και 
> κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι ΟΚ.
> ειναι η ιδια συνδεσμολογια οπως το δοχειο διαστολης του αυτοκινητου.
> -
> απο εκει που πληρωνεται διαστελεται κιωλας.
> 
> μια ενσταση ομως = υπαρχει περιπτοση να εξατμιστει το νερο σιγασιγα ?? και 
> να μην το καταλαβεις η πληρωνεται αυτοματα με φλοτερ ??
> κατα τα αλλα ειναι και αυτο 
> μια μορφη ανοιχτου κυκλοματος.





γεια σου ρε νικο

το πιασες !
 και ευκολο και κατανοητο

λοιπον 

οσο για την πληρωση εχει  φλοτερ

----------


## mihalas2

νικολαρα



Φωτογραφία2602.jpg
εφτιαξα αυτο!
και λειτουργει 4 χρονια στο σαλονι μου στον 2ο οροφο



και εφτιαξες αυτο

P1010160.jpg
και καλα κανεις και το εχεις στο υπογειο 
γιατι δεν ειναι για παραπανω.

οταν το ανεβασεις στον 1ο ελα να μου κανεις υποδειξεις!


οποιος εχει ματια βλεπει.

----------


## aristidis540

Ο νικολαρας δινει τον σωστο τροπο συνδεσμολογιας του δοχειου,τωρα εαν ο καθενας θελει να παιζει με αυτα τα πραματα μπορει να το κανει στο σπιτι του,αλλα να μην βαζει κι'αλλους να κανουν λαθος συνδεση.
δεν ειναι σωστο να γινονται προσωπικες αντιπαραθεσεις με τοσο σοβαρα ζητηματα.
παραθετω γραφωμενα απο site υδραυλικων:
*ΣΩΛΗΝΑΣ ΕΚΤΟΝΩΣΗΣ*

   Ο  σωλήνας εκτόνωσης χρησιμοποιείται για να φεύγουν οι ατμοί, που τυχόν θα  δημιουργηθούν, κατά την διάρκεια λειτουργίας του λέβητα και θεωρείται  σαν σωλήνας ασφαλείας. Ξεκινά από το πάνω μέρος του λέβητα ή από τον  σωλήνα προσαγωγής και ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΗΤΗ(μεταξύ λέβητα και  κυκλοφορητή).  Καταλήγει στο πάνω μέρος του δοχείου διαστολής, με μια  διπλή καμπύλη, έτσι ώστε τυχόν νερά που ξεχειλίζουν, να χύνονται μέσα  στο δοχείο. Ο σωλήνας εκτόνωσης, θα πρέπει στην πορεία του, να μην έχει  καμπύλες κλειστές και να είναι κατακόρυφος, χωρίς οριζόντια τμήματα και  ιδίως τμήματα που μπορούν να παρακρατήσουν αέρα.

   Μεταξύ του  λέβητα και της σωλήνας εκτόνωσης, ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να παρεμβάλλεται καμία  βάνα. Έχει συμβεί να <<σκάσουν>> ξυλολέβητες, επειδή  τοποθετήθηκε βάνα και η βάνα αυτή ήταν κλειστή. ΣΧΕΔΙΟ 1

* ΣΩΛΗΝΑΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΗΣ*

   Ο σωλήνας πλήρωσης ξεκινά από το κάτω μέρος του δοχείου διαστολής και  συνδέεται στον σωλήνα επιστροφής του λέβητα. Αν ο κυκλοφορητής της  εγκατάστασης είναι τοποθετημένος στον σωλήνα επιστροφής, τότε ο σωλήνας  πλήρωσης συνδέεται μεταξύ λέβητα και κυκλοφορητή.

   Σκοπός της  σωλήνας αυτής, είναι να συμπληρώνει στην εγκατάσταση θέρμανσης, το νερό  που <<χάθηκε>> λόγω εξάτμισης, διαρροών, βρασμού κ.λ.π.

   Μεταξύ της σωλήνας πλήρωσης και του λέβητα, ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να παρεμβάλλεται βάνα. ΣΧΕΔΙΟ 1
και το σχεδιο
image001.gif

----------

nikolaras (15-03-12)

----------


## mihalas2

> Ο νικολαρας δινει τον σωστο τροπο συνδεσμολογιας του δοχειου,τωρα εαν ο καθενας θελει να παιζει με αυτα τα πραματα μπορει να το κανει στο σπιτι του,αλλα να μην βαζει κι'αλλους να κανουν λαθος συνδεση.
> δεν ειναι σωστο να γινονται προσωπικες αντιπαραθεσεις με τοσο σοβαρα ζητηματα.
> παραθετω γραφωμενα απο site υδραυλικων:
> *ΣΩΛΗΝΑΣ ΕΚΤΟΝΩΣΗΣ*
> 
> Ο σωλήνας εκτόνωσης χρησιμοποιείται για να φεύγουν οι ατμοί, που τυχόν θα δημιουργηθούν, κατά την διάρκεια λειτουργίας του λέβητα και θεωρείται σαν σωλήνας ασφαλείας. Ξεκινά από το πάνω μέρος του λέβητα ή από τον σωλήνα προσαγωγής και ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΗΤΗ(μεταξύ λέβητα και κυκλοφορητή). Καταλήγει στο πάνω μέρος του δοχείου διαστολής, με μια διπλή καμπύλη, έτσι ώστε τυχόν νερά που ξεχειλίζουν, να χύνονται μέσα στο δοχείο. Ο σωλήνας εκτόνωσης, θα πρέπει στην πορεία του, να μην έχει καμπύλες κλειστές και να είναι κατακόρυφος, χωρίς οριζόντια τμήματα και ιδίως τμήματα που μπορούν να παρακρατήσουν αέρα.
> 
> Μεταξύ του λέβητα και της σωλήνας εκτόνωσης, ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να παρεμβάλλεται καμία βάνα. Έχει συμβεί να <<σκάσουν>> ξυλολέβητες, επειδή τοποθετήθηκε βάνα και η βάνα αυτή ήταν κλειστή. ΣΧΕΔΙΟ 1
> 
> ...




για πες μου την διαφορα που βλεπεις 
και επ ισης
τι θερμιδες ειναι το ενα 
τι θερμιδες ειναι το αλλο
τι οπη εκτονωσης εχει το ενα 
και τι οπη εκτονωσης εχει το αλλο

κανε την πραξη και θα δεις

----------


## aristidis540

εγω προσωπικα για την κατασκευη, σου βγαζω το καπελο πραγματι εχεις μερακι και γνωσεις.
Αλλα οι υδραυλικοι εχουν αλλη γνωμη,οχι για διατομες αλλα για την συνδεση.
παραθετω κι'αλλο σχεδιο των υδραυλικων ποιο κατατοπιστικο.συνδεση ανοιχτου και κλειστου δοχειου διαστολης.
kleis-anoix.jpg

πολυ απλα βλεπουμε οτι πανε 2 σωληνες προς το δοχειο(και μια τριτη για την πληρωση)

----------


## nikolaras

Φίλε Μιχάλη.
Ξέφυγες λίγο στην συμπεριφορά σου, αλλά δεν με πειράζει γιατί έχω ξεφύγει πλέον του επιπέδου απάντησεις "αντε γεια" κλπ.
Είμαι πολύ ώριμος για να υποπέσω σε τέτοιου είδους αντιπαραθέσεις και η γνώμη σου αν εγώ είμαι σοβαρός ή όχι,  δεν με αγγίζει.
Κάνεις όμως ένα τεράστιο λάθος που ενώ έχεις ψιλοκαταλάβει ότι δεν είναι σωστή η συνδεσμολογία σου στο τζάκι, συνεχίζεις να επιμένεις το δικό σου και μάλιστα διαφώνησες και με τον Αριστείδη (αντί να του πεις ευχαριστώ) που ανάλυσε με τον καλύτερο τρόπο την σωστή συνδεσμολογία.
Το λάθος είναι ότι το φόρουμ επισκέπτονται και διαβάζουν άνθρωποι, οι οποίοι θα κινδυνέψουν αν υιοθετήσουν αυτή τη συνδεσμολογία.
Εδώ δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με μια αντίσταση που θα καεί, αλλά με την ίδια την ασφάλειά μας.
Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις αφήνουμε τον εγωισμό μας και τα κομπλεξικά μας απωθημένα (βάζω και τον εαυτό μου μέσα) κατά μέρος και κάνουμε ένα βήμα πίσω.

Πολύ ωραία η κατασκευή σου και μπράβο σου, αλλά τα 4 χρόνια που δουλεύει, εμένα δεν μου λέει απολύτως τιποτα, γιατί η κακή στιγμή δεν έτυχε να ρθει ακόμα, να εύχεσαι να μην έρθει γιατί μετά υπάρχει πιθανότητα να κλαις τα ωραία σου ηχεία και δεν θα αξίζουν ούτε καν για το υπόγειο.
Η κατασκευή που έκανα, αν διαβάσεις καλά είναι εντελώς δοκιμαστική (πειράματα κάνω) και δεν είναι στο υπόγειο, αλλά σε ισόγεια αποθήκη και ζεσταίνει 2όροφο σπίτι μεζονέτα, όταν διαβάζεις κάτι να το διαβάζεις ολοκληρωμένα και μετά να βγάζεις τα συμπεράσματά σου (δημιουργούνται παρεξηγήσεις).

Αν σε έθιξα κάπου να ξέρεις ότι δεν το έκανα σκόπιμα και σου ζητάω συγνώμη προκαταβολικά.
Σέβομαι τους συνομιλητές μου όπως θέλω να με σέβονται και αυτοί. 
Η γλώσα του πληκτρολογίου, κρύβει πολλές παγίδες , άρα παρεξηγήσεις. Ομως είναι στο χέρι μας να τις κουμαντάρουμε.
Αν πίναμε μαζί καφέ συζητώντας για τα υδραυλικά, είμαι σίγουρος ότι μετά θα καταλήγαμε για τσίπουρα.

----------


## mihalas2

φιλε νικολαρα



συνεχιζεις να ισχυριζεσαι λοιπον οτι
θα φυσηξεις με το καλαμακι μεσα σε ενα ποτηρι νερο
αυτο θα αφαιρεσει το νερο απο το ποτηρι
και θα το γεμισει αερα με κινδυνο να εκραγει 

ετσι ακριβως δουλευει το τζακι μου και μην κινδυνολογεις για να εντυπωσιασεις.

ισως δεν θελεις η δεν σε συμφερει να καταλαβεις

αν κοιταξεις πιο πισω θα δεις οτι εγω εκανα προσπαθειες μεσω "πλακιτσας" να μην ερθουμε σε αντιπαλοτητα αλλα ,

το... προσοχη μην κανεις αυτο που εκανε ο μιχαλης, γιατι θα εχεις μια βομβιτσα μεσα στο σπιτι σου ,δεν το ειπα εγω!.

αν εχω μια βομβιτσα μεσα στο σπιτι ασε να το κρινει καποιος μαγκιωρος μηχανολογος που ξερει απο διατομες και υπολογισμους .

λυπαμαι αλλα εσυ  ειπες για την βομβιτσα,και εδειξες τις γνωσεις σου επι του θεματος

περιμενα περισοτερο καποια ερωτηση η διευκρινιση 

γιατι ειπες οτι δεν το καταλαβαινεις ,και αντι αυτου 

πετας μια απορριψη χωρις καν να γνωριζεις τι,πως και γιατι.

μετα απο αυτα μηπως περιμενες? 

κανα μεγαλο ευχαριστω?

δεχομαι υποδειξεις αλλα τεκμηριωμενες. να εχουν μια βαση λογικης, μου αρκει.

δεν ειπα ποτε οτι το τζακι μου εχει την καλυτερη αποδοση και κατασκευαστε το γιατι θα χασετε
για την παρεα της φωτιας το εκανα 
και για την γνωση που θα προσφερα στους γυρω μου ,απο την εμπειρια της κατασκευης.

τεσπα .να ζητησω και εγω συγνωμη που ξεφυγα λιγο.

με τα τσιπουρα που ειπες 
με εβαλες σε σκεψεις . παω να κτυπησω ενα σφηνακι 
και επανερχωμαι.......................................  ......



μιχαλης

----------


## mihalas2

νικολαρα

...........συνεχιζω με περισοτερο κεφι  :Rolleyes: 



θα το κανω οσο πιο λιανα μπορω.

η οπη εξαερωσης ειναι 1" περιπου ( 25mm ) και εχει δυνατοτητα εξαερωσης 1700lit min !!!

η οποια, οπη εξαερωσης βρισκεται σε υψομετρικη διαφορα  απο την εστια 0,8 μετρα οπου ισχυει πιεση 0,08 bar για ολο το κυκλωμα.

εφ οσον  το νερο βρισκεται σε κυκλωμα ανοικτου δοχειου ατμοποιηση θα συμβει απο τους 93,5 - 100c που θα συμβει το κοχλασμα (και αφου εχουμε την απαιτουμενη ενεργεια) 

η ποια ουσιαστικα δεν υπαρχει

αν η ξυλεια που καιγεται ειναι σημυδα (οπου ειναι το ποιο αποδοτικο ενεργειακα) , η καυση του θα αποδωσει  4800 kcal/h 

και εφ οσον καταφερω να καιω 6 kg/h  , σημαινει οτι 4800kcal/h χ 6kg = 28800 kcal/h

η αποδοση για ανοικτες εστιες ειναι στην καλυτερη περιπτωση... απο 8% -15%   

ας παρουμε το ανωτερο που ειναι το 15% και να πουμε οτι  28800 kcal/h χ 0,15 = 4320kcal/h   η 5kw/h   η  18000kj

ισχυει οτι   860 kcal/h = 1kw/h  

απο τους 10c  -  60c υπαρχει μια διαφορα θερμοκρασιας 50c  ητοι για για να ζεστανουμε νερο 100 lit με χρονο  1 ωρα χρειαζομαστε 

 50c χ 4,19 χ 100lit = 20950kj  /6000sec= 3,5kw/h   η  12600kj  η 3000 kcal/h

επομενως η αποδοση στην δικη μου εστια θα ειναι 60c  100lit περιπου σε 40 min (χοντρα-χοντρα)

για ατμοποιηση τωρα ισχυει

ενα lit νερου ζυγιζει 1 kg  και ετσι θα εχουμε 1 kg ατμού το οποιο ισουται με ογκο  1700 lit !!!!!

για να γινει αυτο σε 1 min χρειαζομαστε ενεργεια της ταξης των 5,93kw/lit

ας υποθεσουμε οτι

θερμοκρασια νερου 15c και ογκος 1lit που πρεπει να ατμοποιησουμε στους 100c σε χρονο 1min

για να εχουμε τα 1700 lit που μας επιτρεπει να περασουν η οπη εξαερωσης με πιεση 1 bar.(σημειοτεων οτι στα 10 bar παιρναει 10πλασια ποσοτητα απο την οπη των 25mm)

85c x 4,19 x 1lit=356kj/60=5,93kw   μανι μανι μας λειπουν 0,93 kw ((((μην ξεχνας μιλαμε για ενα λιτρο))))

οπως καταλαβαινεις οταν σταματησει ο κυκλοφορητης να λειτουργει μετα απο 90 min θα παραγουμε ατμο ογκου καπου στα 30 λιτρα το λεπτο

εφ οσον συνεχιζω να τροφοδωτω με 6 kg ξυλα σημυδας!!!

το οποιο πειρναει ανετα απο ενα σωληνακι με οπη των 10 mm με επιφανεια 0,785cm ενω στην πραγματικοτητα εχουμε 25mm επιφανεια 4,90

ως εκ τουτου εχουμε περισεια επιφανειας για εξαερωση 4,114 cm  λογω της διατομης 

και η φυση θα κανει αυτο που ξερει πολυ καλα να κανει με την βαρυτητα .

θα πληρωσει χωρις να την εμποδισουν μερικες φυσαλιδες  (μπουρμπουληθρες)  γιατι υπαρχει ο χωρος και θα το κανει.

και χωρις βαλβιδες , ελατηρια κλπ ηλεκτρικα, με κινδυνο να μην λειτουργισει κατι, και εχουμε το κεφαλι μας ησυχο.

επομενως πιθανοτητα εκρηξης δεν υφισταται σε μονιμως ανοιντο δοχειο λογω της μη δυνατοτητας υπαρξης πιεσης.


συγνωμη για το μακροσυρτο 
το τσιπουρο και τα λιανα φταινε

υγ   
δεν επιτρεπεται να καιμε ξυλα στο τζακι, 
που τα δενδρα τους εχουν βελονες αντι για φυλλα
κανει κακο στην καμιναδα

μιχαλης

----------


## nikolaras

Μιχάλη, καλές οι αναλύσεις κλπ. αλλά δεν θα δουλέψει το δικό σου σύστημα έτσι οπως το υπολογίζεις.
Ας τα κάνουμε τα πράγματα απλά.
Αν δεν δουλέψει ο κυκλοφορητής και καίει το τζάκι, δεν θα αργήσει το νερό στους χαλκοσωλήνες να βράσει (επειδή είναι λίγο)  και θα ακούς ένα κλουκ κλουκ, αυτό σημαίνει ότι το βραστό νερό αρχίσει να ανεβαίνει προς το ανοιχτό δοχείο σχεδόν πριν ατμοποιηθεί .
Θα αρχίσει να βράζει και το νερό στο ανοιχτό δοχείο και θα αρχίσουν οι ατμοποιήσεις  ξεκινώντας από τους χαλκοσωλήνες με πιθανή έκρηξη σε ευαίσθητα σημείο της εγκατάστασης. Πίσω από τη γυψοσανίδα θα γεμίσει ατμό, ο οποίος μπορεί να μην είναι ικανός για έκρηξη, αλλά θα σου κάνει ανεπανόρθωτη ζημειά.
Πέρα από αυτό ο όγκος του νερού θα αυξηθεί και μπορεί να ξεχυλίσει το καζανάκι (υπερχύλιση δεν έχεις) το φλοτέρ στο καζανάκι θα λυώσει θα ανοίξει η παροχή και θα αρχίσει να τρέχει το νερό , θα ξεχυλίσει το καζανάκι και θα γεμίσεις το χώρο με νερό..... 
Δε ξέρω αν  κατάλαβες τι θα συμβεί, αλλά μέχρι εδώ είναι τα προβλεπόμενα, τα απρόβλεπτα καλύτερα να μη τα σκεφτόμαστε.

Παρεπιπτόντως το πιο αποδοτικό ενεργειακά ξύλο είναι ο γαύρος.
Πάρε μια ιδέα :


Από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά : 
κάτω γκορτζιά- κορυφή ξύλο, αλλά δυσευρετο. Πάνω φτελιά. Κυπαρίσι, κάτω πλάτανος, πάνω δρυς, καστανιά. κάτω αγριοκερασιά, πάνω πεύκο, δεξιά πουρνάρι, πιό μέσα έχω τον κορυφαίο γαύρο, δεν φαίνεται.

----------


## taxideytis

γκορτσια η αγριοαχλαδιά έχω κανα δυό αλλά δεν τις κόβω...τέλειο...
εληά όμως δεν βλέπω

----------


## -nikos-

σπαζωκεφαλια
Ασχετο [και σχετικο μαζι]
Αν συνδεσουμε εναν λεβυτα αναποδα,,,δηλ βαλουμε το ζεστο να βγενει απο κατω 
και το κρυο να μπενει απο πανω τι αποτελεσμα θα εχουμε ???

σημειωση για οσους δεν το γνωριζουν οτι στα σωματα συνδεεται παντα το ζεστο[ισαγωγη] απο 
πανω και το κρυο [εξαγωγη] απο κατω.

----------


## mihalas2

> Μιχάλη, καλές οι αναλύσεις κλπ. αλλά δεν θα δουλέψει το δικό σου σύστημα έτσι οπως το υπολογίζεις.
> Ας τα κάνουμε τα πράγματα απλά.
> Αν δεν δουλέψει ο κυκλοφορητής (μετα απο 100 λεπτα) και καίει το τζάκι,    (μιαμιση ωρα και βαλε)...  δεν θα αργήσει το νερό στους χαλκοσωλήνες  (που τους ειδες ? ολα ειναι 25mm) να βράσει (επειδή είναι λίγο) (100 λιτρα) και θα ακούς ένα κλουκ κλουκ,(για να κανει γκλουκ σημαινει οτι εφτασε στην επιφανεια και βγηκε απο την τρυπα των 25mm ,και το νερο κατεβαινει προς πληρωση του χωρου της φυσαλιδας  μηπως?) αυτό σημαίνει ότι το βραστό νερό αρχίσει να ανεβαίνει προς το ανοιχτό δοχείο σχεδόν πριν ατμοποιηθεί .(και το γκλουπ τι ηταν? επομενως εξαερωσε και πληρωσε.)
> Θα αρχίσει να βράζει και το νερό στο ανοιχτό δοχείο (ειχα την εντυπωση οτι το νερο βραζει στην εστια) και θα αρχίσουν οι ατμοποιήσεις  ξεκινώντας από τους χαλκοσωλήνες αντε παλι οι χαλκοσωληνες με πιθανή έκρηξη ( μονος σου ειπες οτι  εκανε γκλουπ,προφανως εξαερωσε! ε.. τοτε  που την βρηκε την πιεση? ) σε ευαίσθητα σημείο της εγκατάστασης. Πίσω από τη γυψοσανίδα θα γεμίσει ατμό, (δεν υπαρχει γυψοσανιδα εκει) ο οποίος μπορεί να μην είναι ικανός για έκρηξη, (το πες τελικα!!!)  αλλά θα σου κάνει ανεπανόρθωτη ζημειά.
> Πέρα από αυτό ο όγκος του νερού θα αυξηθεί ως το σημειο ζεστου, που φαινεται στο σκιτσο και μπορεί να ξεχυλίσει το καζανάκι(υπερχύλιση δεν έχεις) σωστη η παρατηρηση!!! το φλοτέρ στο καζανάκι θα λυώσει την εχω κανει χαλκινη τη φουσκα θα ανοίξει η παροχή και θα αρχίσει να τρέχει το νερό , θα ξεχυλίσει το καζανάκι και θα γεμίσεις το χώρο με νερό.....     ναι ...μετα θα πεσει ενας κομητης πανω στο τζακι, θα γινει σεισμος, θα διμιουργιθει τσουναμι ......... 
> Δε ξέρω αν  κατάλαβες τι θα συμβεί, αλλά μέχρι εδώ είναι τα προβλεπόμενα, τα απρόβλεπτα καλύτερα να μη τα σκεφτόμαστε. μονο ο βελζεβουλ ...και κανα ...ufo  μεινανε απ εξω!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



να σαι καλα βρε νικολαρα πεθανα στα γελια!!! :Lol:  :Lol: 

παντα φιλικα!

μιχαλης

----------


## mihalas2

> σπαζωκεφαλια
> Ασχετο [και σχετικο μαζι]
> Αν συνδεσουμε εναν λεβυτα αναποδα,,,δηλ βαλουμε το ζεστο να βγενει απο κατω 
> και το κρυο να μπενει απο πανω τι αποτελεσμα θα εχουμε ???
> 
> σημειωση για οσους δεν το γνωριζουν οτι στα σωματα συνδεεται παντα το ζεστο[ισαγωγη] απο 
> πανω και το κρυο [εξαγωγη] απο κατω.







αποτελεσμα

 αδυνατοτητας εξαερωσης του κυκλωματος

τι ακριβως ψαχνεις νικο ?

----------


## aristidis540

Για να ξακαθαρισει το θεμα,εαν θελει να κανει καποιος την ιδια κατασκευη  που εκανε ο φιλος mihalas2 μπορει εαν θελει να ακολουθησει την συνδεση που δινει.
Εαν αυτο το τζακι ανοιχτου τυπου εχει αποδοση 10-20% δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα ποτε δεν θα ζεσταθει το νερο και ετσι εισαι ησυχος.
Αλλα εδω ο κοσμος που ρωταει μπορει να εχει ενα πολυ καλο ενεργειακο τζακι που κλεινει σας λεβητας και ανεβαζει βαθμους στο νερο για πλακα,οποτε σε μια κακια στιγμη που κοψει ο κυκλοφορητης το τζακι γινετε ατμομηχανη.
Γι'αυτο βλεπει τα σχεδια συνδεσης που δινει η εταιρια του τζακιου του,που ειναι ΟΛΑ οσα εχω δει, με  2 ΣΩΛΗΝΕΣ.
η μια σωληνα εκτονωνει επανω και η αλλη τροφοδοτει το συστημα δροσερο νερο για γρηγορη μειωση της θερμοκρασιας.

----------


## nikolaras

Μιχάλη, με τα κόκκινα γράμματα, όσο μεγάλα και να τα κάνεις δεν κερδίζεις κάτι παρά την αδυναμία σου να παραδεκτείς το αυτονόητο.

Στο θέμα σου σταματάω εδώ και ελπίζω να μην υιοθετήσει κάποιος αναγνώστης την συνδεσμολογία σου.

Συνεχίζεις όμως ακάθεκτος τις λάθος εκτιμήσεις - απαντήσεις:


αποτελεσμα

αδυνατοτητας εξαερωσης του κυκλωματος ..................... ??? Αν σου πω ότι λες πάλι μπούρδες εγώ θα φταίω;

----------


## nikolaras

> Για να ξακαθαρισει το θεμα,εαν θελει να κανει καποιος την ιδια κατασκευη που εκανε ο φιλος mihalas2 μπορει εαν θελει να ακολουθησει την συνδεση που δινει.
> Εαν αυτο το τζακι ανοιχτου τυπου εχει αποδοση 10-20% δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα ποτε δεν θα ζεσταθει το νερο και ετσι εισαι ησυχος.
> Αλλα εδω ο κοσμος που ρωταει μπορει να εχει ενα πολυ καλο ενεργειακο τζακι που κλεινει σας λεβητας και ανεβαζει βαθμους στο νερο για πλακα,οποτε σε μια κακια στιγμη που κοψει ο κυκλοφορητης το τζακι γινετε ατμομηχανη.
> Γι'αυτο βλεπει τα σχεδια συνδεσης που δινει η εταιρια του τζακιου του,που ειναι ΟΛΑ οσα εχω δει, με 2 ΣΩΛΗΝΕΣ.
> η μια σωληνα εκτονωνει επανω και η αλλη τροφοδοτει το συστημα δροσερο νερο για γρηγορη μειωση της θερμοκρασιας.



Αριστείδη, η ποσότητα του νερού που έχουν οι σωλήνες μέσα στην κατασκευή είναι πολύ λίγη. Σε περίπτωση που σταματήσει ο κυκλοφορητής ,το νερό θα βράσει σε λίγα λεπτά. Απόδοση δεν έχει αυτό το τζάκι  για να ζεσταίνει τα σώματα συνεχόμενα, αλλά για να βράσει το υπάρχων λίγο νερό των σωλήνων έχει και περισσεύει....
Φαντάσου όλη αυτή η ανοξείδωτη επιφάνεια μέσα στη φωτιά πόση ώρα χρειάζεται να βράσει αυτά τα λίγα λίτρα που έχει το σύστημα των χαλκοσωλήνων.

----------


## mihalas2

> Μιχάλη, με τα κόκκινα γράμματα, όσο μεγάλα και να τα κάνεις δεν κερδίζεις κάτι παρά την αδυναμία σου να παραδεκτείς το αυτονόητο.
> 
> Στο θέμα σου σταματάω εδώ και ελπίζω να μην υιοθετήσει κάποιος αναγνώστης την συνδεσμολογία σου.
> 
> Συνεχίζεις όμως ακάθεκτος τις λάθος εκτιμήσεις - απαντήσεις:
> 
> 
> αποτελεσμα
> 
> αδυνατοτητας εξαερωσης του κυκλωματος ..................... ??? Αν σου πω ότι λες πάλι μπούρδες εγώ θα φταίω;








ενω εσυ πιστευεις το αντιθετο ε?  :Confused1: 


να μην ξανα πιεις απο αυτο το τσιπουρο 

σε πειραζει.

θα σου στειλω εγω αλλο     :Smile: 



βρε νικο

μηπως εχεις καταλαβει οτι πισω απο την ανοξειδωτη  λαμαρινα εχω κατι σαν " σερπαντινα "  και λες συνεχως για χαλκοσωληνες  και λιγοστη ποσοτητα νερου?

ολη η βαση και η πλατη ειναι μια ενιαια δεξαμενη νερου 100 λιτρων. πανω σε αυτη ειναι η φωτια .δεν υπαρχει πουθενα χαλκοσωληνα .

υπαρχει  μονο η  σωληνα της επιστροφης την οποια την κατεβαζω  στο μπροστινο μερος της βασης
 οπου εχω τρυπες 12 mm για να σαρωσει ολη την βαση απο μπροστα προς τα πισω  (το νερο των επιστροφων)
 και να κατευθυνθει προς τα επανω αφου εχει περασει απο ολη την επιφανεια της φλογας.





οποιος διαφωνει δεν ειναι απαραιτητα ο εχθρος !!!

απλα διαφωνει   :Wink:

----------


## antonis

Μιας και έχετε μαζευτεί όλοι οι ειδικοί εδώ, μπορούμε να βάλουμε τον κυκλοφορητή νερού με το κουτί σύνδεσης προς τα κάτω?

----------


## nikolaras

> Μιας και έχετε μαζευτεί όλοι οι ειδικοί εδώ, μπορούμε να βάλουμε τον κυκλοφορητή νερού με το κουτί σύνδεσης προς τα κάτω?



Σαν ειδικός δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω, αλλά σαν γνώστης θα σε ρωτούσα ποιός ο λόγος να βάλεις το κουτί σύνδεσης προς τα κάτω;

----------


## nikolaras

> ενω εσυ πιστευεις το αντιθετο ε? 
> 
> 
> να μην ξανα πιεις απο αυτο το τσιπουρο 
> 
> σε πειραζει.
> 
> θα σου στειλω εγω αλλο



Βρε Μιχάλη γιατί συνέχεια είσαι αντιδραστικός; Βεβαίως και πιστεύω το αντίθετο.
Τι δουλειά έχει η εξαέρωση με το πως θα  συνδέσεις το κρύο και το ζεστό.
 Ρωτάει ο άνθρωπος :


 Αρχικό μήνυμα από *-nikos-*  
σπαζωκεφαλια
Ασχετο [και σχετικο μαζι]
Αν συνδεσουμε εναν λεβυτα αναποδα,,,δηλ βαλουμε το ζεστο να βγενει απο κατω 
και το κρυο να μπενει απο πανω τι αποτελεσμα θα εχουμε ???

σημειωση για οσους δεν το γνωριζουν οτι στα σωματα συνδεεται παντα το ζεστο[ισαγωγη] απο 
πανω και το κρυο [εξαγωγη] απο κατω.





Και απαντάς:
 αποτελεσμα

αδυνατοτητας εξαερωσης του κυκλωματος

Μπας και σου έληξε το τσίπουρο και θέλεις να μου στείλεις κιόλας;  Ακόμα επιμένεις ότι είναι σωστό αυτό που έγραψες;
Στο τέλος θα ξεχάσουμε και αυτά που μάθαμε.

----------


## nikolaras

> βρε νικο
> 
> μηπως εχεις καταλαβει οτι πισω απο την ανοξειδωτη λαμαρινα εχω κατι σαν " σερπαντινα " και λες συνεχως για χαλκοσωληνες και λιγοστη ποσοτητα νερου?
> 
> ολη η βαση και η πλατη ειναι μια ενιαια δεξαμενη νερου 100 λιτρων. πανω σε αυτη ειναι η φωτια .δεν υπαρχει πουθενα χαλκοσωληνα .
> 
> υπαρχει μονο η σωληνα της επιστροφης την οποια την κατεβαζω στο μπροστινο μερος της βασης
> οπου εχω τρυπες 12 mm για να σαρωσει ολη την βαση απο μπροστα προς τα πισω (το νερο των επιστροφων)
> και να κατευθυνθει προς τα επανω αφου εχει περασει απο ολη την επιφανεια της φλογας.
> ...



Πάμε εδώ τώρα. Εχθροί δεν είμαστε σε καμία περίπτωση.
Διάβασα από την αρχή όλο το θέμα και δεν αναφέρεις ότι η δεξαμενή σου είναι 100 λίτρα.
Βλέποντας και τη συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία 

Θεώρησα ότι μέσα στο ανοξείδωτο έχεις χαλκοσωλήνες και ότι η ανοξείδωτη επιφάνεια βοηθάει στην συλλογή της θερμότητας.
Αν διάβασες τι γράφω σε προηγούμενη δημοσίευση, κάτι τέτοιο συνέβη εδώ.





> Η γλώσα του πληκτρολογίου, κρύβει πολλές παγίδες , άρα παρεξηγήσεις. Ομως είναι στο χέρι μας να τις κουμαντάρουμε.
> Αν πίναμε μαζί καφέ συζητώντας για τα υδραυλικά, είμαι σίγουρος ότι μετά θα καταλήγαμε για τσίπουρα.



Τώρα επειδή  έκανα παρόμοια πατέντα πριν αρκετά χρόνια και κάπου το είχα αναρτήσει, αν χρειαστεί θα το αναλύσω βέβαια, είχε κολλήσει ο κυκλοφορητής και με 60 λίτρα νερού που είχα , έσκασε η βαλβίδα που είχα ευτυχώς έξω από το σπίτι και είναι απίστευτο αυτό που συνέβει.
Επειδή δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο τώρα, αν χρειαστεί θα εξηγήσω περισσότερο. Από τότε μελέτησα πάρα πολύ τον τομέα ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ σε υδραυλικά τζάκια γενικότερα και σε αυτό το θέμα είμαι ανένδοτος.

----------


## -nikos-

> οποιος διαφωνει δεν ειναι απαραιτητα ο εχθρος !!!
> 
> απλα διαφωνει




Αυτο Μιχαλη μου αρεσε  :Rolleyes: και ελπιζω να δωσει τελος στην κοντρα.
-
το τι θα συμβει αν συνδεσουμε αναποδα ενα απλο θερμενομενο δωχειο τυπου πιεστικου 
ξερω τι θα συμβει = θα περνουμε ελαχιστο απο το θερμενομενο νερο και 
το συστημα θα υπολειτουργει.
Η ερωτηση μου ειχε σκοπο να καταλαβω το αν οι λεβυτες εχουν μεσα διαδρομους 
οδηγησης του νερου η αντιθετα λειτουργουν με την αρχη του απλου πιεστικου.
-
και στην ερωτηση του αν μπορει να μπει ο κυκλοφωριτης προς τα κατω 
εχω να πω οτι υπαρχει περιπτοση να εγκλοβισει μεσα στην φτερωτη του φυσαλιδα 
αερα και να δουλευει κουφια, δηλ μπορει να δουλευει κανονικα για 10 λεπτα
και να πιασει μια φυσαλιδα και να υπολειτουργει για κανα τεταρτο
 και μετα να δουλεψει για αλλα 10 λεπτα κανονικα.

----------


## taxideytis

Νικολάρα...την βρήκες ποτέ την βαλβίδα;

----------


## nikolaras

> Νικολάρα...την βρήκες ποτέ την βαλβίδα;



Είχα βαλβίδα θερμοκρασίας 90 βαθμούς , το νερό μέσα στο μπόιλερ είχε αρχίσει να ατμοποιείται και το μποιλερ να παραμορφώνεται, οπως καθόμουνα στον καναπέ και είδα αυτό το φαινόμενο βγήκα γρήγορα έξω από το σπίτι να γλυτώσω!!!! αλλά ευτυχώς εκείνη την ώρα άνοιξε η βαλβίδα, είχε τέτοια πίεση και ένταση ο ατμός που ολόκληρη η αυλή έγινε σάουνα !!!!  μάλλον η βαλβίδα δεν είχε σωστή ένδειξη και δεν άνοιξε στους 90 βαθμούς.
Η βαλβίδα τελικά επέζησε....

----------


## nikolaras

> Αυτο Μιχαλη μου αρεσε και ελπιζω να δωσει τελος στην κοντρα.
> -
> το τι θα συμβει αν συνδεσουμε αναποδα ενα απλο θερμενομενο δωχειο τυπου πιεστικου 
> ξερω τι θα συμβει = θα περνουμε ελαχιστο απο το θερμενομενο νερο και 
> το συστημα θα υπολειτουργει.
> Η ερωτηση μου ειχε σκοπο να καταλαβω το αν οι λεβυτες εχουν μεσα διαδρομους 
> οδηγησης του νερου η αντιθετα λειτουργουν με την αρχη του απλου πιεστικου.
> -
> και στην ερωτηση του αν μπορει να μπει ο κυκλοφωριτης προς τα κατω 
> ...



Οι περισσότεροι λέβητες στερεών καυσίμων συνήθως συνδέονται ανάποδα, δηλαδή ο κυκλοφορητής στο κρύο, αυτό γίνεται για την προστασία του κυκλοφορητή στην  περίπτωση που ο λέβητας ανεβάσει πολύ την θερμοκρασία. 
Οι υπόλοιπες συνδέσεις του δικτύου παραμένουν ίδιες.
Αυτό που λες ότι μπορεί ο κυκλοφορητής να δουλέψει κούφια, το ίδιο μπορεί να συμβεί σε οποιαδήποτε σύνδεση. 
Δεν παίζει ρόλο δηλαδή που θα τοποθετηθεί ο κυκλοφορητής, είναι θέμα σωστής εξαέρωσης του κυκλώματος.

----------


## -nikos-

> Οι περισσότεροι λέβητες στερεών καυσίμων συνήθως συνδέονται ανάποδα, δηλαδή ο κυκλοφορητής στο κρύο, αυτό γίνεται για την προστασία του κυκλοφορητή στην περίπτωση που ο λέβητας ανεβάσει πολύ την θερμοκρασία. 
> Οι υπόλοιπες συνδέσεις του δικτύου παραμένουν ίδιες.
> Αυτό που λες ότι μπορεί ο κυκλοφορητής να δουλέψει κούφια, το ίδιο μπορεί να συμβεί σε οποιαδήποτε σύνδεση. 
> Δεν παίζει ρόλο δηλαδή που θα τοποθετηθεί ο κυκλοφορητής, είναι θέμα σωστής εξαέρωσης του κυκλώματος.




χθες ειχα αυτη την συζητηση με εναν υδραυλικο συζητοντας 
την δικη μου εγκατασταση.
προτινε αυτο που λες [τοποθετηση στο κρυο] 
και οι κυκλοφωρητες εχουν μια βιδουλα στο κεντρο για εξαερωση της τουρμπινας.
-
ΑΛΛΑ αν ο κυκλοφοριτης μπει αναποδα παντα εχει τον κινδηνο να 
εγκλοβησει φυσαλιδα αφου θα σπροχνει το νερο προς τα κατω ενω η φυσαλιδα προσπαθει 
να ανεβει προς τα πανω [στο εξαεριστιρακι μας]
Να προσθεσω οτι εγω 
εχω βαλει τους κυκλοφοριτες μου κανονικα [στο ζεστο] και επι 10χρωνια δεν 
ειχα ουτε βλαβη ουτε εγκλοβισμο αερα και ας μου εχει ''βρασει'' αρκετες φωρες ο λεβυτας.

αν θελει καποιος οποσδυποτε να βαλει κυκλοφοριτη στο κρυο [επιστροφη]
θα προτινα την οριζωντια τοποθετηση απο την καθετη,,

----------


## nikolaras

> χθες ειχα αυτη την συζητηση με εναν υδραυλικο συζητοντας 
> την δικη μου εγκατασταση.
> προτινε αυτο που λες [τοποθετηση στο κρυο] 
> και οι κυκλοφωρητες εχουν μια βιδουλα στο κεντρο για εξαερωση της τουρμπινας.
> -
> ΑΛΛΑ αν ο κυκλοφοριτης μπει αναποδα παντα εχει τον κινδηνο να 
> εγκλοβησει φυσαλιδα αφου θα σπροχνει το νερο προς τα κατω ενω η φυσαλιδα προσπαθει 
> να ανεβει προς τα πανω [στο εξαεριστιρακι μας]
> Να προσθεσω οτι εγω 
> ...



Νίκο, συνεργάζομαι με 2 υδραυλικούς και ένα μηχανολόγο.
Πέρυσι συνδέσαμε τουλάχιστο 30 συστήματα στερεών καυσίμων. Αν εξαερωθεί το σύστημα σωστά δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα, μάλλον να το πω καλύτερα υπάρχουν ίδιες πιθανότητες για εγκλωβισμό αέρα (σε περίπτωση κακής εξαέρωσης) και στις 2 περιπτώσεις. Μάλιστα σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις με τον κυκλοφορητή στο κρύο δεν χρειάστηκε καν εξαέρωση η βίδα του κυκλοφορητή. Μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει και σ σχεδιασμός του συστήματος, διατομές σωληνώσεων, γωνίες και εξαεριστικά.

----------


## JIM_6146B

Ο κυλοφοριτής  μπαίνει στην επιστροφή όταν έχουμαι  αυξημένη συνεχόμενη θερμοκρασία του ζεστού νερού   όπως σε ξυλολέβητες κ.λ.π. .  Ο κυκλοφοριτής έχει λειτουργία θερμοκρασίας μέχρι 110 C . Αρα για να λειτουργεί μέσα στα όρια του μπαίνει στην επιστροφή . σελίδα 7

http://www.wilo.gr/cps/rde/xbcr/gr-e...ual_STAR_E.pdf 


Ο κυκλοφοριτής  τοποθετείτε  όπως παρακάτω και όχι όπως μας βολεύει γιατί απλά συνήθως λιπαίνονται από το νερό   άρα οποιαδήποτε κακή τοποθέτηση ( όχι σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές ) μπορεί να καταστρέψει τον κυκλοφοριτή .

http://www.levitostasia.net/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=59

http://www.ydro-poseyd.gr/TY_Kykloforites.html


Αρα κάθε τι που χρησιμοποιούμαι πρέπει να έχει τοποθετηθεί όπως ορίζει ο κατασκευαστής  .

και αυτό :

http://users.sch.gr/fantakis/PROBOLE...KLOFORITES.pps

----------


## -nikos-

> . Μάλιστα σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις με τον κυκλοφορητή στο κρύο δεν χρειάστηκε καν εξαέρωση η βίδα του κυκλοφορητή.




εγω δεν κανω ποτε εξαερωση 
και εχω αδιασει το κυκλομα 5-6 φωρες [εξαερωνει μονο του εκτος των σωματων]

αλλα εχω και εγω μια ερωτιση= οι αντεπιστροφες βαλβιδες χρειαζωνται η ειναι 
αχρηστες ??? [εχω μια στα επιστρεφωμενα]

----------


## -nikos-

Μιας και δεν αποφανθηκε κανενας για τις αντεπιστροφες 
να συμπληρωσω+απαντισω στο πιο πανω ποστ 
οι Αντεπιστροφες βαλβιδες σε εγκατασταση πετρελαιου ειναι απαρετητες 
ενω σε εγκατασεις ξυλου-πελετ-πυρηνα-καρυδοτσοφλιου ειναι 
αχρηστες για τον ιδιο λογο που στο πετρελαιο ειναι απαρετητες 
και 
ο λογος ειναι η φυσικη ροη του θερμου νερου προς τα πανω,,,ετσι στο μεν ξυλο 
μας ενδιαφερει να περνουμε και την παραμικρη θερμοτητα που βγαζει και 
χωρις την βοηθεια του κυκλοφωρητη [με την φυσικη ρωη  οταν η 
θερμοκρασια δεν φτανει στο οριο ενεργοποιησης του κυκλοφωρητη]
ενω στο πετρελαιο αυτο δεν μας συμφερει 
γιατι ψυχεται ο λεβυτας σιγα-σιγα αυξανωντας την καταναλωση του για επαναθερμανση.

Να προσθεσω ακομη οτι σε καθε εγκατασταση 
ενα δοχειο αδρανειας αυξανει κατα πολυ την αποδοση της εγκαταστασης 
και να μην το τσιγκουνευτητε 
σαν κατι περιτο,,,,αντιθετα θα δειτε ''φως'' 
και απο οικονομια και απο θερμοτητα.

----------


## thyamis

παιδια θελω να καταλαβω λιγο την λειτουργια του ανοιχτου δοχειου διαστολης καθοτη λιγακι ασχετος !!!
Λογικα ο σωληνας ασφαλειας (εξαερωσης )ειναι γεματος με νερο ως το υψος της σταθμης του νερου στο ΑΔΔ ετσι δεν ειναι?
Επομενως σε περιπτωση διακοπης ηλ ρευματος και υπερθερμανσης του νερου θα ανεβει η σταθμη και το ζεστο  νερο θα πεσει εντος του ΑΔΔ. 
 θα προλαβει να χαμηλωση η σταθμη του νερου στο δοχειο οποτε θα κατεβει το φλοτερ οποτε μπαινει το κρυο το νερο στο σωληνα πληρωσης ?
Και κατι ακομα...Αν σε περιπτωση εχουμε τον κυκλοφορητη στην επιστροφη  μεταξυ εστιας και σωληνα πληρωσης (ετσι μπαινει αν καταλαβα καλα)
και εσφαλμενα η ισχυς του ειναι μεγαλητερη της προβλεπομενης για την εγκατασταση ,υπαρχει περιπτωση να μας πεταει το νερο απο τον σωληνα ασφαλειας 
 στο ΑΔΔ δηλαδη να δημιουργηθει κυκλωμα σωληννας ασφαλειας- ΑΔΔ -σωληνας πληρωσης??
Ευχαρηστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## panayiotis1

Δες λιγο αυτο, δεν ξερω αν διαβαζονται καθαρα, αλλα πιστευω οτι θα καταλαβεις αρκετα.

----------


## gandreas

> και οι υπολοιπες .
> 
> δεν ξερω αν το θεμα το εχω τοποθετηση στην σωστη κατηγορια 
> παρακαλω οπως αποφασισουν οι διαχειρηστες
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26548Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26549Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26550Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26551Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26552Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26553



Καλημέρα σας, έχω απορία σχετικά με την μόνωση της καμινάδας στην φωτογραφία .
Μου είπαν ότι η γυαλιστερή επιφάνια της μόνωση πάει από μέσα και εδώ την βλέπω από έξω, τι είναι το σωστό και γιατί?
Τέλος το καζανάκι παίζει το ρόλο του ανοικτού δοχείου?
Πολύ ωραία δουλειά :Smile:

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλημέρα σας, έχω απορία σχετικά με την μόνωση της καμινάδας στην φωτογραφία .
> Μου είπαν ότι η γυαλιστερή επιφάνια της μόνωση πάει από μέσα και εδώ την βλέπω από έξω, τι είναι το σωστό και γιατί?
> Τέλος το καζανάκι παίζει το ρόλο του ανοικτού δοχείου?
> Πολύ ωραία δουλειά



ο πετροβαμβακας ειναι απο μεσα και απο εξω βλεπεις την γυσλιστερη οψη του

----------


## mihalas2

> Καλημέρα σας, έχω απορία σχετικά με την μόνωση της καμινάδας στην φωτογραφία .
> Μου είπαν ότι η γυαλιστερή επιφάνια της μόνωση πάει από μέσα και εδώ την βλέπω από έξω, τι είναι το σωστό και γιατί?
> Τέλος το καζανάκι παίζει το ρόλο του ανοικτού δοχείου?
> Πολύ ωραία δουλειά




σε ευχαριστω!

οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε και ο βασιλης το γυαλιστερο  παει απο την εξω μερια
γιατι θες κα κρατησεις την θερμοκρασια μεχρι εκει .

αν τωρα το βαλεις με το γυαλιστερο απο μεσα,
τοτε η θερμοκρασια θα διαρεει ευκολοτερα απο τις ινες 
η μονωση θα ειναι εκτεθειμενη,θα μαδαει ...
και θα χρειαστεις καμια .....συρματοβουρτσα για να ξυνωσαστε!!  :Biggrin: 



και ναι!το καζανάκι παίζει το ρόλο του ανοικτού δοχείου . :Wink: 

μιχαλης

----------


## lelek

> Δες λιγο αυτο, δεν ξερω αν διαβαζονται καθαρα, αλλα πιστευω οτι θα καταλαβεις αρκετα.



Παναγιώτη που βρήκες αυτές τις εικόνες;

Θα ήθελα να διαβάσω λίγο παραπάνω τα σχετικά με υψομετρικές διαφορές κλπ.

----------


## mihalas2

υπολογισε οτι καθε 10 μετρα υψος 
η πιεση ειναι 1 bar

----------


## dal_kos

Έχω και εγώ μια ερώτηση σχετικά με τη μόνωση... Πώς την στερέωσες στην επιφάνεια?
Επίσης το σύστημα τελικά πόσες θερμίδες αποδίδει ανά ώρα?
 Και τι θερμοκρασία καυσαερίων παίρνεις? 
Τέλος έχεις προβλέψει τι γίνεται σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος και ροής του νερού? Λογικά θα αρχίσει να βράζει το νερό και να ανεβάζει πιέσεις.. Πώς ασφαλίζεις το σύστημα σου σε αυτή τη περίπτωση ώστε να μην σκάσει πάνω σου?

----------


## vasilllis

> Έχω και εγώ μια ερώτηση σχετικά με τη μόνωση... Πώς την στερέωσες στην επιφάνεια?
> Επίσης το σύστημα τελικά πόσες θερμίδες αποδίδει ανά ώρα?
>  Και τι θερμοκρασία καυσαερίων παίρνεις? 
> Τέλος έχεις προβλέψει τι γίνεται σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος και ροής του νερού? Λογικά θα αρχίσει να βράζει το νερό και να ανεβάζει πιέσεις.. Πώς ασφαλίζεις το σύστημα σου σε αυτή τη περίπτωση ώστε να μην σκάσει πάνω σου?



Την μονωση την δενεις με συρμα.μετα τυλιγεις ομορφα ομορφα με αλουμινοταινια.
Σε περιπτωση τωρα διακοπης υπαρχουν οι εξης λυσεις:καποιο συστημα αυτονομιας με μπαταριες και μηχανικα με την εκτονωση του καυτου νερου στο ανοιχτο δοχειο διαστολης και τροφοδοσια με πιο κρυο με φυσικη μεθοδο(το ζεστο πηγαινει πανω) .
Με κλειστο δοχειο ανοιγει καποια βαλβιδα οταν ανεβει η πιεση και βγαζει τα νερα εξω.κατοπιν συμπληρωνει νερο απο το δικτυο για να μην αδειασει ποτε.

----------


## mihalas2

> Έχω και εγώ μια ερώτηση σχετικά με τη μόνωση... Πώς την στερέωσες στην επιφάνεια?
> Επίσης το σύστημα τελικά πόσες θερμίδες αποδίδει ανά ώρα?
>  Και τι θερμοκρασία καυσαερίων παίρνεις? 
> Τέλος έχεις προβλέψει τι γίνεται σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος και ροής του νερού? Λογικά θα αρχίσει να βράζει το νερό και να ανεβάζει πιέσεις.. Πώς ασφαλίζεις το σύστημα σου σε αυτή τη περίπτωση ώστε να μην σκάσει πάνω σου?





γεια σου κωστα!

αν καταφερεις να μου δειξεις 
ποιο σημειο ειναι τρωτο.....

πως θα ανεβασει πιεση σε ανοικτο δοχειο ?
με μια ιντσα σωληνα εξαερωσης 
με 0,06 bar μανομετρικο......

να και το σχεδιο


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41109



αυτη ηταν η σκεψη  .....
και ετσι εγινε.
ολα δουλευουν οπως ειχαν υπολογιστει
(εκτος την αγγαρια με την πισσα) :Cursing: 

τα σωματα φτανουν τους 45-50  βαθμους στις 2 ωρες 
(ειναι 5 τεμαχια των 3000 θερμιδων)
χρειαζεται περιπου 3 με 4 κιλα ξυλα την ωρα ,χαλαρα.

το διπλοχιτωνο της καμιναδας (αεροθερμο)
 αποδιδει αρκετα καλα.
ουσιαστικα πριν ζεσταθουν τα σωματα,
 αυτο εχει κανει την διαφορα τον χωρο.

για να λεμε ομως και το σωστο
ακριβα τα ξυλα ρε παιδια.. βαλε και το χαμαλικι.

ΥΓ. οτι γραφω ισχυουν μονο για το συγκεκριμενο τζακι, κυκλωμα και τροπο συνδεσης!!!!

μιχαλης

----------


## VaselPi

mihalas2,το σύστημα θέρμανσης, είναι καλό, να είναι απλό, λειτουργικό και εύκολα να επισκευάζεται. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μπλέκεστε με induktor και  ion  heater. Επομένως, εγώ θα έβαζα τις 3 ωμικές αντιστάσεις μεγάλης ισχύος.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Spark

θα σου απαντησει ο Μιχάλας που ειναι δικο του θέμα  :Biggrin: 

πουσε Μιχαλα *Χρονια Καλά* ρε.... 
κερναω τσιπουρο και μεζε, ελα μια βολτα να δεις τα καινουργια κόλπα

----------

mikemtb (24-12-16)

----------

